# Hatchback roof rack help!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Roof Rack | etrailer.com


Great Priced Roof Rack . Installation instructions and lifetime expert support on all purchases of 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Roof Rack. Order online at etrailer.com or call 1-800-940-8924.




www.etrailer.com










2018 Chevrolet Roof Rack Fit List - Rack Attack


The complete list of compatible roof racks for your 2018 Chevrolet. Lowest prices online, guaranteed.




www.rackattack.com







https://www.autoanything.com/roof-racks/10A50171.aspx


----------



## artey34 (Jul 11, 2019)

Does anyone have some on their hatchback that they like?


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the Yakima rack on the roof of mine and it works fine. Ive taken my canoe hundreds of miles without issue. Just use the configurator on the Yakima site and it will give you the part numbers, they only have one model that fits. There is a bit of a drop in MPG so plan on taking the hit or remove it when not using (which is also easy to do)


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

artey34 said:


> Hey guys. What do you have for roof racks on your cruze hatchback? Mine is a 2018. I want to get 2 bikes up there, and want a rack where I dont need to take the front tire off the bike. Right now its just a naked roof.
> 
> Pics and links are appreciated as I am new to the roof rack idea. Thanks!


I have a Thule Evo rack with Evo Wingbar on my 18 LT Hatchback. . Thule makes accessories for many items. Nice thing about the Thule rack is that I was able to buy a separate fit kit and can use the same rack on my 2015 Ford Edge.


----------



## CruzeFan34 (5 mo ago)

Hello man, There are many Roof Rack options, I wrote specially about 2017 Chevy Cruze Roof Rack products,

This article may help you about roof racks

*Link : *





Is 2017 Chevy Cruze Roof Rack Useful?


2017 Chevy Cruze Roof Rack useful? It has been specially designed so; it can be installed without the need to install expensive shelving systems. You don't




pleyf.com


----------

